# An Autumn walk in the park....



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

My daughter sent a photo of my grandson walking in the local park. Prompted this as a topic...


----------



## Dave805 (Sep 8, 2016)

This is good. I liked showing the bright rays of the sun. It gives a heavenly glow.


----------

